# Fight Quest



## SIFUMARKGERRY (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi

FIGHT QUEST

I cant find much info on this show......like has anyone had them at their school for a filming ?....or has heard of a school where they have filmed ? They have been to 10 schools all over the world so far, I would love to see some more info and photos.

http://www.northsouth.tv/#prod%20wed

http://www.taipanproductions.com/Coming_Soon/fight_quest.html

with respect
Sifu Mark Gerry


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 8, 2007)

SIFUMARKGERRY said:


> Hi
> 
> FIGHT QUEST
> 
> ...


 

Hmmm.... sounds exactly like Human Weapon but not?


----------



## Loki (Dec 2, 2007)

My school (Krav Maga Federation) was chosen for the Krav Maga episode, and we hosted Doug for a week while Jimmy spent the same time with the army.

The intro was shot as a joint demo between us and the military instructors, you can see excerpts from our demo at our website:

http://www.kravmagafederation.com/gallery.php


The main difference between this show and Human Weapon is that little is staged here. The protagonists don't rest between shots, they train. If the cameras take a break because they shot enough footage, the guys keep training. Doug, as well as watching the show, gave an impression that Jason and Bill had a lot of downtime and the most of the show, while authentically showing a martial art, staged most of the training parts.

I was able to attend three out of six days, and the whole experience was a blast. I hope the show comes out well.


----------



## ClaireLondon (Feb 22, 2008)

This website should be able to help - http://www.discoverychannel.co.uk/fightquest/

Make sure you catch it on Friday at 10pm


----------



## chinto (Feb 23, 2008)

actually the krav maga episode I just saw was one of the better ones they have made.
it made several good points.. its still a troop style, but they made some good points that some of the mma and some others should really listen too.. namely that when its for real going to the ground is NOT a good idea if you can avoid it, and if not you better get to your feet fast!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 23, 2008)

Loki said:


> My school (Krav Maga Federation) was chosen for the Krav Maga episode, and we hosted Doug for a week while Jimmy spent the same time with the army.
> 
> The intro was shot as a joint demo between us and the military instructors, you can see excerpts from our demo at our website:
> 
> ...



I just watched that episode, it was REALLY GOOD!!! Way to represent!  :bangahead:


----------



## SageGhost83 (Feb 23, 2008)

I watched the entire episode, as well. You know that it was a good one because I even ignored Friday Night Fights to watch the whole thing in its entirety :lol:. I like how everytime they went to the ground the instructor would yell "dead, dead, you are now dead!" to remind them that in a real fight you would most likely get killed if you willingly go to the ground. I also like when the lady said that if it was her then she would throw sand in his face if he took her down. Overall, it was an awesome episode and I really loved the realistic, hardcore training of Krav Maga. Walking through the village in military gear and having to fend off random attacks looked really fun, too.


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 23, 2008)

My favorite part was where....in the relative safety of his room...Doug describes the female instrucotr as "half insane and unstable."    My wife's comment was "he wouldn't dare say that to her face."  

I really enjoy the show overall (preferably to Human Weapon) and enjoy the look at the training in these various MA's.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Sanchin-J (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah I must say, Fight Quest seems to have a good amount more legitimacy to it than Human Weapon. I noticed a few things in the Human Weapon series that really just 'urked' me per say.  First off, no offense meant to Bill and Jason, but the fight challenges at the end are pretty lame and at least in my opinion are being done at about 50% by the people they are fighting.  I think the only episode other than the Krav episode and the escrima fighting were for the most part staged and unrealistic.

Couple of points to reinforce my theory, Bill is a very large man much like myself, he lacks real hand speed, footwork and overall quickness. To put yourself in a competitive environment against black belts in any martial art with such a limited knowledge and training of the art itself would spell disaster. Granted, it is more of an educational show than anything else, exploring the martial arts and the history of many of the styles, but to even entertain the notion that a white belt with 3 or 4 good moves in their arsenal could stand up in a art specific kumite against a fully trained and conditioned black belt is absurd.

Jason on the other hand is an MMA fighter, that's not to say he's up to par with black belts in the styles he's covering, but he at least is conditioned as a fighter and could hold his own to a degree. However, just in pure principle, you cannot walk into a dojo, pick the best kick, punch and throw for your particular tastes, and expect to be able to compete using the art with a fully trained martial artist after a week of training. 

I certainly respect the guys at Human Weapon, I am fond of what they are doing in exploration of the martial arts, but I think the fights at the end of each show need to be depicted legitimately if your going to do them. Show the true effectiveness of the art at 100% don't water it down by having the martial artists you face take it easy on you.

Now Fight Quest I can get behind, those guys take a serious beating, granted if you've ever watched any real competition martial art matches, you'll easily be able to tell that the fights have been toned down to a degree, but not as grossly as they are with Human Weapon. If you don't believe it, google for Martial art tournament footage, and watch how fast and hard those guys are going at it, then re-watch a fight from either one of these shows, its extremely noticeable hehe.


----------



## chinto (Feb 24, 2008)

bluekey88 said:


> My favorite part was where....in the relative safety of his room...Doug describes the female instrucotr as "half insane and unstable."    My wife's comment was "he wouldn't dare say that to her face."
> 
> I really enjoy the show overall (preferably to Human Weapon) and enjoy the look at the training in these various MA's.
> 
> ...



lol.. ya  but I bet she would kick his butt hard for that comment!! lol  its a troops style and works well for it was designed to be learned fast and keep troops and cops alive after a short training time.  they did a better job with that episode then most of them...  the karate episode they did really sucked!!! !


----------



## Dave Leverich (Feb 24, 2008)

I watched the BJJ episode and found it very good. I concur with the rest of the statements comparing FQ vs Human Weapon, FQ beats hands down. I hope they continue with the level of realism that they have had so far. Man, those guys are getting experiences of a lifetime...


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 24, 2008)

I like fight quest better then the human weapon series, let's hope they continue to make more episodes! 

There is a nice article on the howstuffworks website about the series, worth checking out!  fight quest @ howstuffworks


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Feb 25, 2008)

Loki said:


> My school (Krav Maga Federation) was chosen for the Krav Maga episode, and we hosted Doug for a week while Jimmy spent the same time with the army.
> 
> The intro was shot as a joint demo between us and the military instructors, you can see excerpts from our demo at our website:
> 
> ...


 
Your school RAWKS!
That was the best episode yet (and that's saying alot because I train in Pekiti Tarsia Kali, and my teachers teacher Leo Gage was featured.
I love how you guys showed Doug that MMA style fighting might not be the best in an enviroment with weapons and people who dont follow rules.
 If your ever in the N.Va/DC area, look me up, you have mat space.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Feb 25, 2008)

BTW,

Loki,

Were you the brown belt kicking Doug in the head as he went for the ankle lock?

All,

 FQ beats HW in almost every area.
I do like how HW goes around to different schools with in a style (and even related arts, like Jujuts in the Judo episode.
 I also like the animations on featured techniques.
What I dont like is Bill's mouth, he needs to shut it more and stop saying Billy Badass staements "With my background I can just get in ther and take him down and pummle him!" sure Bill.
Jason at least has some skills and shows a good attitude and a willingness to "Empty his cup"

 With FQ, Doug and Jimmy bring a good attitude with them.
Doug has saw real combat, but is humble and willing to recognize that there are civillians who could kill him.
I love his Soldier mentallity towards the fights.
When he is injured, he still accepts he has a job to do and does it.
It seems FQ goes to the schools that are to hardcore for HW.
Just compare the Escrema episode of HW to the Kali episode of FQ.
I did like seeing Pankration and old style Savate on HW, but overall FQ is better.
Hopefully FQ will make HW get it together mopre and maybe we will have both shows to watch.
Good MA on tv is inspiring, makes you wan to train more the day after watching them.
It' nice to see more than MMA get it's do, it's god to show the public that MMA, allthough a great sport and full of tough and good fighters, is not the be all and end all of martial arts, especially when it comes to fighting outside of rules.
 I wish they would come to our Dojo. (Jimmy or Doug that is)


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 25, 2008)

Your school did a great job showing what the Art was about congrats.


----------



## chinto (Feb 25, 2008)

Loki said:


> My school (Krav Maga Federation) was chosen for the Krav Maga episode, and we hosted Doug for a week while Jimmy spent the same time with the army.
> 
> The intro was shot as a joint demo between us and the military instructors, you can see excerpts from our demo at our website:
> 
> ...




you folks did a good job on helping make that episode.. thanks.. it was one of their better ones.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Feb 25, 2008)

loki

Was the training intenstity ramped or amped up for the guys?

I mean do you go out and train the same drills as shown on the program?

Mark


----------



## Fabio (Feb 25, 2008)

Loki said:


> My school (Krav Maga Federation) was chosen for the Krav Maga episode, and we hosted Doug for a week while Jimmy spent the same time with the army.
> 
> The intro was shot as a joint demo between us and the military instructors, you can see excerpts from our demo at our website:
> 
> ...


 
That's awesome, I bet it was a great experience.


----------

